# Where can i get a golden mole?



## hallsama

I know a golden mole is not a rodent but i really want one as a pet. Where can i get one?!?


----------



## lil muppet

Um the golden mole shop on your local high street?


Sorry!


----------



## Guinevere13

They are not pets so I doubt you would get one legally.


----------



## blade100

u might have more chance going on rfuk.co.uk thats the reptile forum they have all sorts on there.
maybe put an ad in the classified section.


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what one is


----------



## Guest

As I said on your other thread, as they are an endangered species i doubt very much that you will be able to acquire one. And tbh why would you want one as there is no way you could offer one everything they need :frown2:

My lil Babies this is a Golden mole


----------



## Cherpi

So cute but how come you want one? Maybe get a normal pet like a rat or something? Seems a tad odd.


----------



## Guinevere13

Both odd and cruel to be honest. I looked them up and there is no way, as B3rnie said, they could offer everything it needs.


----------

